# هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟



## لأصحاب العقول (17 يناير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?

[SIZE="4[COLOR="Blue"]"](وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].
نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :
(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].[/COLOR]فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء .[/SIZE]*​


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

*امرأة عدريئيل ابن برزلاى هى ميرب شقيقة ميكال*

*(1) ماتت مَيْرب زوجة عدريئيل المحولي، فتزوَّج عدريئيل شقيقتها ميكال بعد أن طلقها داود. *

*(2) أن يكون الأولاد الخمسة من نسل ميرب، ولما ماتت ربَّتهم خالتهم ميكال، فيكونون بنيها بالتربية*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول قال:


> *(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].*
> *فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء .*


 
اضافة الى رد الاخ الحبيب فادي, حاب الفت النظر الى نقطة مهمة جدا
فقبل ان تفتي و تعطلب اجابة من اولي الالباب, الا يجدر بك ان تقرأ و لو القليل لتعرف ما هي خلفية الشبهة التي تطرحها؟

ام النسخ و اللصق من المواقع اصبح مصدركم الوحيد؟

لنرى الثغرة التي وقعت بها يا عزيزي :

النص في الاصحاح 21 يقول:

*ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ *

من هي زوجة عدريئيل المحولي؟ هل سألت نفسك؟ هل بحثت بصدق؟ لاسف لا
لنرى من نفس سفر صاموئيل الاول من هي زوجة عدريئيل:

صموئيل 1 الاصحاح 18 و العدد 19

كَانَ فِي وَقْتِ إِعْطَاءِ مَيْرَبَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ لِدَاوُدَ أَنَّهَا أُعْطِيَتْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ الْمَحُولِيِّ امْرَأَةً. 

هل عرفت الان من هي زوجت عدريئيل و من هي ام اولاده؟

صدقني لو بحثت قليلا كانت وفرت على نفسك هذا الاحراج...

لكن لا بأس, اتمنى انك تعلمت درس للمستقبل ان تكون اكثر امانة في بحثك و طرحك للمواضيع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

حلوة
افحمتهم يا ماي روك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

*لأصحاب العقول*

:big35:*    :286:*

*شكرا لك اخي المسلم لاني انا كنت ابحث عن اجابة لهذا السؤال*
*وقد عرفت الجواب الان,,متشكر لطرح السؤال وفرت عليا البحث عن الجواب   :010104~171:*


*وشكرا لك يا فادي وماي روك للاجوبة*

:014375~1100:



*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.*


----------



## عماد وجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيسى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها [/
IZE]


شكرا خالص خالص


----------



## blackrock (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

شكرا لكم (فادي & ماي روك )
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم

بس فعلا افحمتوه

بس يارب عنيهم تنور ويعرفوا الطريق السليم

_*(( حضن المسيح ))*_


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

قال الزميل فادى :



> امرأة عدريئيل ابن برزلاى هى ميرب شقيقة ميكال
> (1) ماتت مَيْرب زوجة عدريئيل المحولي، فتزوَّج عدريئيل شقيقتها ميكال بعد أن طلقها داود.
> (2) أن يكون الأولاد الخمسة من نسل ميرب، ولما ماتت ربَّتهم خالتهم ميكال، فيكونون بنيها بالتربية



لكن النص يا عزيزى يقول :

وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ

النص يقول أن ميكال بنت شاول أنجبت لعدريئيل بينما انت تقول أنهم ابناؤها بالتربية

ليس لى تعليق



> اضافة الى رد الاخ الحبيب فادي, حاب الفت النظر الى نقطة مهمة جدا
> فقبل ان تفتي و تعطلب اجابة من اولي الالباب, الا يجدر بك ان تقرأ و لو القليل لتعرف ما هي خلفية الشبهة التي تطرحها؟
> 
> ام النسخ و اللصق من المواقع اصبح مصدركم الوحيد؟
> ...



لا أعتقد أن العزيز my rock زاد على كلام فادى شيئا ففادى قال إن ميريب زوجته وماتت

لكن الكلام كيف يقول النص إن ميكال ابنة شاول أنجبت لعديريئيل



> لأصحاب العقول
> 
> شكرا لك اخي المسلم لاني انا كنت ابحث عن اجابة لهذا السؤال
> وقد عرفت الجواب الان,,متشكر لطرح السؤال وفرت عليا البحث عن الجواب
> ...




عزيزى ana  هل يمكن أن تخبرنى أين الإجابة فصدقنى لم أجدها 



> شكرا لكم (فادي & ماي روك )
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> بس فعلا افحمتوه
> بس يارب عنيهم تنور ويعرفوا الطريق السليم



رغم أنى لم أجد الإفحام الذى تتحدث عنه إلا أننى أتمنى أن يعرف الجميع الحق أيا كان


----------



## انت الفادي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

لو قرأنا في العهد القديم 
سفر التثنية الاصحاح 25
[q-bible][size=-2]5[/size] اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي.اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج. [size=-2]6[/size]  والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل[/q-bible]
نجد هنا مثال لحالة من الحالات التي ينسب فيها الطفل الي شخص اخر غير ابيه الجسدي.
فكان هنا في هذه الحالة يدخل اخو زوجها الميت عليها و الابن البكر منه لا يأخذ اسمه بل يأخذ اسم اخيه الميت.. و بالتالي نعطي مثال:
تزوج عادل بطرس من امرأة.. و مات دون ان ينجب منها.. فقام اخيه بالتزوج ممنها و اقام نسل لاخيه.. فبعد ان تحمل زوجته الابن البكر لا يأخذ اسم اخو عادل بل يأخذ اسم عادل و يصبح اسمه
نبيل عادل بطرس... فكيف ينجب عادل و هو ميت؟؟؟
اذن تم نسب الابن البكر الي الاخ الميت

اما في حالة النص الذي انت ذكرتها فهو ايضا كذلك... فالاخت اخذت الاطفال.. و ربتهم.. فأصبحو ابناءها.

و الغرض من هذا الاسلوب هو حتي لا يمحي اسم الرجل من اسرائيل.. و لكن في حالة المرأة او الزوجة الثانية.. فيتم انساب الاطفال من الزوجة الاولي اليها..و تصبح في هذه الحالة هي التي انجبتهم..


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*



> نجد هنا مثال لحالة من الحالات التي ينسب فيها الطفل الي شخص اخر غير ابيه الجسدي.



عزيزى أنت الفادى

العدد لم يتكلم عن النسب وإنما تكلم عن الإنجاب أرجو أن تقرأه جيدا

وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ 

لك التحية


----------



## انت الفادي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

يظهر انك لم تقرأ مشاكتي جيدا عزيزي..
هذا هو اقتباس المشاركة مرة اخري.و اقرأ كلامي جيدا.. ثم علق.


انت الفادي قال:


> لو قرأنا في العهد القديم
> سفر التثنية الاصحاح 25
> [q-bible][SIZE=-2]5[/SIZE] اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي.اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج. [SIZE=-2]6[/SIZE]  والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل[/q-bible]
> نجد هنا مثال لحالة من الحالات التي ينسب فيها الطفل الي شخص اخر غير ابيه الجسدي.
> ...


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

قرأتها لكنى أسأل

هل البنوة بالنسب = الإنجاب ؟

العدد يقول أنها أتجبتهم وانت تقول إنهم نسبوا إليها وهذا يجعلها  أنجبتهم 

شتان الفارق يا عزيزى بين الإنجاب والبنوة بالنسب 



> فيتم انساب الاطفال من الزوجة الاولي اليها..و تصبح في هذه الحالة هي التي انجبتهم..



هل تعرف معنى كلمة " أنجبت " ؟  فرق شاسع بينها وبين " نسبوا إليها "

لك منى التحية 

رائع هذا الحوار المؤدب أحييك عليه عزيزى " أنت الفادى "


----------



## نـور العالم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

*بالاضافة الى ما قاله الاخوة فادى و My Rock و انت الفادى اقول*
*كانت ميكال تحب داود ( 1 صم 18 : 20 )*
*واى امرأة تحب زوجها تتمنى ان تلد منه ابناء*
*ولكن لان ميكال احتقرت داود حينما رأته يرقص امام تابوت عهد الرب فعاقبها الله لان داود كان يفعل ذلك اكراماً لله ولتابوت عهده عاقبها بأن لا يكون لها ابن من داود حتى ماتت*
*( 2 صم 6 )*
*14- و كان داود يرقص بكل قوته امام الرب و كان داود متنطقا بافود من كتان.*
*15- فاصعد داود و جميع بيت اسرائيل تابوت الرب بالهتاف و بصوت البوق.*​*16- و لما دخل تابوت الرب مدينة داود اشرفت ميكال بنت شاول من الكوة و رات الملك داود يطفر و يرقص امام الرب فاحتقرته في قلبها.20- و رجع داود ليبارك بيته فخرجت ميكال بنت شاول لاستقبال داود و قالت ما كان اكرم ملك اسرائيل اليوم حين تكشف اليوم في اعين اماء عبيده كما يتكشف احد السفهاء.*
*21- فقال داود لميكال انما امام الرب الذي اختارني دون ابيك و دون كل بيته ليقيمني رئيسا على شعب الرب اسرائيل فلعبت امام الرب.*
*22- و اني اتصاغر دون ذلك و اكون وضيعا في عيني نفسي و اما عند الاماء التي ذكرت فاتمجد.*​*23- و لم يكن لميكال بنت شاول ولد الى يوم موتها*
*اذن كلمة لم يكن لميكال بنت شاول ولد الى يوم موتها *
*تعنى لو يكن لها ولد من داود الذى تحبه حتى ماتت*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

ما علاقة هذا بقضية الإنجاب والنسل يا " نور العالم "

النص يقول " أنجبت " بينما يتحدث الاصدقاء عن اعتبار البنوة بالنسب هى "الإنجاب" وشتان الفرق

أرجو أن تقرأ المداخلات جيدا


----------



## نـور العالم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*



demonkiller قال:


> ما علاقة هذا بقضية الإنجاب والنسل يا " نور العالم "
> 
> النص يقول " أنجبت " بينما يتحدث الاصدقاء عن اعتبار البنوة بالنسب هى "الإنجاب" وشتان الفرق
> 
> أرجو أن تقرأ المداخلات جيدا


*عزيزى demonkiller *
*ان ما كتبته هو فى صميم الموضوع اما موضوع النسل فهو موضوع آخر*
*لانه كما قال الاخ انت الفادى*
*حينما يموت شخص من بنى اسرائيل ولم ينجب نسلاً يتزوج اخيه امرآته وينجب للميت نسلاً حتى لا ينقرض اسمه من بنى اسرائيل*
*قال الكتاب ذلك عن الرجل وليس عن المرأة لان النسل يكتب بأسم الرجل وليس المرأة *
*فهذا موضوع اخر ليس موضوعنا *
*اما موضوعنا فهو كيف قيل ان ميكال انجبت *
*فقد رد عليك الاخوة قيل ذلك اعتباريا لكونها تبنت ابناء اختها وربتهم *
*وقيل عنها انها لم تنجب *
*فقد اجبتك انها لم تنجب من داود *
*فهلا اتضحت الامور*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

كما أرجو أن لا تقل لى أنها لم تنجب من داود فالعدد يقول أنها لم تنجب طوال حياتها

لكم خالص التحية


----------



## نـور العالم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*



demonkiller قال:


> كما أرجو أن لا تقل لى أنها لم تنجب من داود فالعدد يقول أنها لم تنجب طوال حياتها
> 
> لكم خالص التحية


*الاية تقول*
*وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا*
*وهذه الاية مرتبطة بأحتقار ميكال لداود لانه رقص امام تابوت العهد*
*وهذا يعنى ان هذا الحكم صدر على ميكال من الله بعد هذه الواقعة*
*اى انها لم يكن لها ولد بعد هذه الحادثة من داود الى يوم موتها *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

15- صموئيل الثاني: الفصل: 6, الآية 23:وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِمِيكَالَ بِنْتِ شَاوُلَ وَلَدٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا. 

16- صموئيل الثاني: الفصل: 21, الآية 8: فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ: أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِيبُوشَثَ، وَبَنِي مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِئِيلَ بْنِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ، 


امرأة عدريئيل ابن برزلاى هى ميرب شقيقة ميكال

(1) ماتت مَيْرب زوجة عدريئيل المحولي، فتزوَّج عدريئيل شقيقتها ميكال بعد أن طلقها داود. 

(2) أن يكون الأولاد الخمسة من نسل ميرب، ولما ماتت ربَّتهم خالتهم ميكال، فيكونون بنيها بالتربية

هناك ثغرة انت وقعت بها من دون ان تعلم يا زميل


النص في الاصحاح 21 يقول:

ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ 

يبدو انك لم تتعب نفسك لتقرأ ولكن فقط تنقل نسخ ولصق من مواقع شيوخك الذين هدفهم التدليس

لنرى من نفس سفر صاموئيل الاول من هي زوجة عدريئيل:

صموئيل 1 الاصحاح 18 و العدد 19

كَانَ فِي وَقْتِ إِعْطَاءِ مَيْرَبَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ لِدَاوُدَ أَنَّهَا أُعْطِيَتْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ الْمَحُولِيِّ امْرَأَةً.

هل عرفت الآن من هي زوجت عدريئيل و من هي ام اولاده ؟

اقرءوا شوية بقي


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

لماذا حذفت مشاركاتى ؟ هل قلت شيئا مفحما ؟ أم ماذا ؟

لم أتطاول ولم أتكلم بأسلوب ليس جيدا فلماذا حذفت مشاركاتى ؟


----------



## عماد وجدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

- صموئيل الثاني: الفصل: 6, الآية 23:وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِمِيكَالَ بِنْتِ شَاوُلَ وَلَدٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا. 

16- صموئيل الثاني: الفصل: 21, الآية 8: فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ: أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِيبُوشَثَ، وَبَنِي مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِئِيلَ بْنِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ، 


امرأة عدريئيل ابن برزلاى هى ميرب شقيقة ميكال

(1) ماتت مَيْرب زوجة عدريئيل المحولي، فتزوَّج عدريئيل شقيقتها ميكال بعد أن طلقها داود. 

(2) أن يكون الأولاد الخمسة من نسل ميرب، ولما ماتت ربَّتهم خالتهم ميكال، فيكونون بنيها بالتربية

هناك ثغرة انت وقعت بها من دون ان تعلم يا زميل


النص في الاصحاح 21 يقول:

ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ 

يبدو انك لم تتعب نفسك لتقرأ ولكن فقط تنقل نسخ ولصق من مواقع شيوخك الذين هدفهم التدليس

لنرى من نفس سفر صاموئيل الاول من هي زوجة عدريئيل:

صموئيل 1 الاصحاح 18 و العدد 19

كَانَ فِي وَقْتِ إِعْطَاءِ مَيْرَبَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ لِدَاوُدَ أَنَّهَا أُعْطِيَتْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ الْمَحُولِيِّ امْرَأَةً.

هل عرفت الآن من هي زوجت عدريئيل و من هي ام اولاده ؟


----------



## Tabitha (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*



demonkiller قال:


> لماذا حذفت مشاركاتى ؟ هل قلت شيئا مفحما ؟ أم ماذا ؟
> 
> لم أتطاول ولم أتكلم بأسلوب ليس جيدا فلماذا حذفت مشاركاتى ؟



اوعى تكذب وتصدق نفسك يا *demonkiller *
ليك بالموضوع ده حوالي 6 مشاركات ، مش لاقيه بينهم اختلاف واحد فقط *!*
بطل تعيد وتزيد بالكلام ، وخصوصا انت بتجادل بامر محسوم ولا جدال عليه


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*



demonkiller قال:


> كما أرجو أن لا تقل لى أنها لم تنجب من داود فالعدد يقول أنها لم تنجب طوال حياتها
> 
> لكم خالص التحية


 
*شكلك لم تفهم حاجة, لن تفهم*
*راجع رد فادي و ردي في اول صفحة, حاول تفهم يا شاطر!*


----------



## عماد وجدى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

اوعى حد يرد عليه ده انسان مريض 

اعتبروا نفسكم مشفتوش حاجة 

ده نصيبنا لما أصحاب الحرب والسيف ونحاول نتكلم معاهم 


لو سمحتوا حد يلغى المشاركة القذرة دي علشان الحياء واخوتنا البنات 

يلا ربنا يسامحه 


بجد انا حزين عليك انت انسان مريض وضايع


----------



## esambraveheart (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا؟؟؟*

*جرت عادة القدماء من ايام ابراهيم انه ان كانت المراه "عاقر" لا تنجب ..فهي "لازالت في عرف قومها تستطيع الانجاب"بان تتخذ لها اولادا من ابناء جاريتها(و لا حظ ان الجاريه هي امراه غريبه ليست من اهل المراه العاقر) بان تدخل زوجها علي جاريتها فتحبل منه و يكون ابناء الجاريه ابناءا "انجبتهم" سيدتها كما حدث مع ساره امراة ابراهيم :


2 فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة.ادخل على جاريتي.لعلي أرزق منها بنين.فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي.(تكوين 16-2)


فان كانت المراه العاقر في ايامهم "ترزق ببنين" من جاريتها التى زوجتها لزوجها ...فكم بالحري تنجب ايضا و ترزق ببنين من اختها كما فعلت ميكال ابنة شاول بابناء اختها ميرب الذين انجبتهم اختها ميرب لزوجها عدريئيل ابن برزلاى المحولي


انتهت الشبهه​*


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

COLOR="blue"]لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الموضوع بسهولة ليفهمه  طفل يتعمل مبادىء القراءة والكتابة 

النص الاول  ****ميكال بنت شاول  لم تنجب 

النص الثانى **** يقول ان ميكال انجبت خمسة من عدريئيل  المحولى 


الشاهد من الموضوع 

ميكال انجبت  وليس امومة بالتربية لان النص واضح وصريح (((انجبت )))  فلماذا الجدال؟

 الجدل كله حول من التى انجبت والنص لا يحتاج الى كل هذا التفكير  الاستاذ ماى روك يقول انها ليست ميكال بنت شاول 
والفيصل بينا وبينه  النص ذاته 

النص  "(((((((((((( انجبتهم)))))))))) اظن مش محتاجة الجدل ده مله يعنى [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذى ماى روك

انا فى الحقيقة لم ارى ردا منك على السؤال فى الرابط الذى قد اعطيتنى ايه فما وصل الى ذهنى الاتى 

النص الاول ** ميكال بنت شاول  لم تنجب

النص الثانى *** انت تقول 
من هي زوجة عدريئيل المحولي؟ هل سألت نفسك؟ هل بحثت بصدق؟ لاسف لا
لنرى من نفس سفر صاموئيل الاول من هي زوجة عدريئيل:

صموئيل 1 الاصحاح 18 و العدد 19

كَانَ فِي وَقْتِ إِعْطَاءِ مَيْرَبَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ لِدَاوُدَ أَنَّهَا أُعْطِيَتْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ الْمَحُولِيِّ امْرَأَةً.

هل عرفت الان من هي زوجت عدريئيل و من هي ام اولاده؟

الخلاصة من النصين واجابتك 

النص الاول  ********** ميكال بنت شاول  لم تنجب 
النص الثانى ************ فى النص الثانى  انت توضح  ان زوجة عدريئيل المحولى هى ليست ميكال بنت شاول وانما هى اخرى وتقول ايضا انها ليست ميكال التى انجبت لان ام الولادة ليست ميكال 

ولكن يا  استاذى الفاضل النص واضح وصريح 

وابناء   ميكال        ابنة   شاول             الخمسة               الذين         انجبتهم       لعدريئيل المحولى  

النص واضح يا استاذى الفاضل   

الابناء --------- خمسة
ابناء من؟ ------------ابناء ميكل 

من التى انجبت ؟ --------------- ميكال --------------- الذين انجبتهم

انما موضوع نص صموئيل 1 الاصحاح 18 العدد19 ده  موضوع تانى فيه تناقض اخر  وهو 

 من كانت زوجة عدريئيل  هل كانت ميكال  ام هى ميرب؟

ولكن دعنا فى موضوعنا الاصلى  وهو الخلاصة ان

ميكال انجبت خمسة  وليسوا ابناءها بالتربية  ولكنهم ابناءها بالانجاب كما ينص الكتاب المقدس

انتظر  الرد


----------



## الطارق (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة.ادخل على جاريتي.لعلي أرزق منها بنين.فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي.(تكوين 16-2) 

ارجو التركيز فى النص جيدا لان النص يقول  (لعلى ارزق منها ) فارزق منها  غير ( انجب ) 

قد ياخذ احدكم طفلا ويقول انا اتبنى هذا الطفل ففى هذه الحالة انت اب لهذا الطفل وزجتك ام له  

وتستطيع  ان تقول  لقد رزقنى الرب بطفل  

ولكن لا تسطيع ان او زوجتك ان تقول  لقد انجبت طفلا 

الكلام واضح جدااااااااا وصريح *


----------



## الحوت (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا زميل الموضوع واضح جدا ..

اقرأ يا زميل :

(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8]

والان الابناء ابناء من ؟

ابناء ميكال !

من الذي انجبهم ؟

زوجة عدرايئيل المحولي ؟

من هي زوجة عدريئيل ؟

ميرب !

فمن الذي انجب ؟

ميرب !

اذن الذي انجب هي ميرب والابناء نسبوا لميكال التي ربتهم بعد وفاة ميرب بحسب عادات اليهود ونسبوا ابناء لها .

شرحتلك اياها زي ما كانوا اهلنا واحنا صغار بشرحولنا الدورس :t30:
*


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> COLOR="blue"]لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الموضوع بسهولة ليفهمه  طفل يتعمل مبادىء القراءة والكتابة
> 
> ...




الاخ العزيز الطارق
بداية شكراً لتفهمك و لقبولك استكمال الحوار هنا دون عناد

اوضحنا ان الاولاد هم ل مَيْرَبَ
اوضحنا ان ميكال هي اخت مَيْرَبَ
اوضحنا ان ميكال تزوجت بداود
اوضحنا ان امر الشريعة في العهد القديم (في التثنية 25) تقول:
[Q-BIBLE]اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأة الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي.اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج.  6  والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل  [/Q-BIBLE]


اذن مشكلتك الوحيدة هي مع الكلمة انجبت, صح؟

بسيطة يا اخي, تذكر انك تقرأ في ترجمات عن اللغة الاصلية العبرية و هي تحاول ايصال المعنى بحسب معرفة المترجم باللغة

للحسم في معاني المفردات يا صديقي وجب الرجوع للكلمة الاصل في العبرية

لنرجع للنص العبري و نرى الكلمة التي استخدمت في النص الاصلي سنجد ان كلمة ילד استخدمت في النص الكريم, و ما يهمنا ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنا لكي نفهم المقصود تماماً

نرجع لاي قاموس عبري سنجد ان معنى الكلمة ילד هو التالي:

A primitive root; to bear young; causatively to beget; medically to act as midwife; specifically to show lineage: - bear, beget, birth ([-day]), born, (make to) bring forth (children, young), bring up, calve, child, come, be delivered (of a child), time of delivery, gender, hatch, labour, (do the office of a) midwife, declare pedigrees, be the son of, (woman in, woman that) travail (-eth, -ing woman).


انا متأكد انك انسان مثقف و اكيد ستعرف معاني الكلمات المحددة بالاحمر, لكني دعني اوضح ان الكلمة تحمل ايضاً معنى ان تحمل طفلاً و ان تلعب دور المرأة المساعدة في التوليد و ان تُكبر الطفل 

فالكلمة نستطيع ترجمتها للعناية بالاولاد و تكبيرهم و امومتهم و ليست الولادة الجسدية لانها لم تجلب ولداً بسبب عقاب الهي لها

اتمنى ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## cross in ksa (16 أكتوبر 2008)

john gills expostions of the bible


and the five sons of Michal the daughter of Saul, whom she brought up for Adriel the son of Barzillai the Meholathite; Michal had no children to the day of her death, nor was she the wife of Adriel, but Merab her sister, 1Sa_18:19; wherefore these sons were not whom she "bare", as the word used signifies, but, as we rightly render it, whom she "brought up" or educated, so the Targum, her sister being dead; and so the Jews say (k), Merab brought them forth, and Michal brought them up, therefore they were called by her name; or the words may be supplied thus, "and the five sons of the sister of Michal", and, as in 2Sa_21:19, is supplied, "the brother of Goliath". Barzillai is here called the Meholathite, to distinguish him from Barzillai the Gileadite, spoken of in a former chapter, see 2Sa_17:27. 


jemson fauest and browns commentry on the bible

2Sa 21:8  
the five sons of Michal the daughter of Saul, whom she brought up for Adriel — Merab, Michal’s sister, was the wife of Adriel; but Michal adopted and brought up the boys under her care.


----------



## نرجو عفوه وصفحه (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*>>>   لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله  <<<

.... مهما سألت ومهما قلت ... فلن تصل إلى نتيجة ... !!!

.... الله المستعان على مايصفون ....*​


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن يا اخ نرجو عفوه وصفحه ان تترك المجال لمن لهم بالحوار لكي يكملوا حوارهم دون تجريح منك بتعليقاتك المسيئة؟

دعنا نرقى بالحوار بدون تجريح و قلة ادب, دعنى نسمو بقيم الاخلاق و الانسانية و كيف نخاطب بعضنا

اذا كان عندك اي مداخلة في صلب الموضوع فتفضل بطرحها

اما الكلام الانشائي و الهتافات المسيئة فيا ريت تحتفظ بها لنفسك او تفرغها في موقع اخر هدفه الاساءة للغير..


----------



## الطارق (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*                          السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

               الاستاذ الفاضل ماى روك

اتهمت الاخ نرجو عفوه وصفحه  بالاساءة 

على الرغم من انه لم يسىء  بكلمة واحدة  لاى من الديانتين فهو يوضح وجهة نظره والتى تتلخص فى

الاعتراف بان القوة والقدرة لله   والقدرة على الله الخالص (لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )
وهذا لا يوجد فيه اساءة 

مهما سالت معهم لن تصل الى  نتيجة  ** وجهة نظره التى  تكمن فى صعوبة  تقارب  الاراء وهى  ايضا ليست اساءة 

الله المستعان على ما يصفون ****** دعوة بان يعينه الرب على اثبات وجهة نظره 
ليست اساءة

اين الاساءة فى الثلاثة عبارات التى كتبها الاخ ؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو منك ايها الاستاذ الفاضل عدم الترويج او التلميح  باننا نعتاد الاساءة فها ليست من شيم المسلم وليست من خلقه  


اعلم ان هذا ليس هو صلب موضوعنا  ولكن كان لابد من الرد 


وشكرا جزيلا  لك الاستاذ الفاضل مااى روك*


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز الطارق
انا لا احاول الترويج او التلميح ان المسم عادته ان يسيئ للغير
انا احاول دفع الجميع لحوار هادئ بناء مبني على اسس الحوار الصحيحة في الادب و العلم

الاخ تقدم و شارك بمشاركة يقول بها انك مهما سألت فلن تصل لنتيجة, و انا اراها جارحة لاني ابذل الوقت و الجهد في كتابة الردود و قراءة مداخلاتكم للرد عليها و التعقيب بصورة تقارب تفكيركم 
و الاخ يأتي و ينسف كل شئ بجملة واحدة و يصف كل هذا التعب و السهر بأنه لا فائدة, بل اكثر من ذلك هو يصف ردودنا بأنها غير مفيدة و غير مقنعة, فهل هذه طريقة نخاطب بعضنا بها؟

على اي حال, دعنا نحافظ على جو الهدوء و نرجع لحوارنا و صلب موضوعنا فانا انتظر ردك على مداخلتي الاخيرة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا هو رد الضعيف فهو يسى ويشتم ويقول كلام جارح فلو عندكم كلام ياريت تكتبوه فى الحوار وبلاش الاسلوب الاستفذاذى الى بتتبعوه 
وشكراا ليك يا ماى روك
انك افحمتوهم انت وفادى باجابتك
ربنا يقويكم
صلوا لى انا الخاطى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*



 
( أخطاء ) هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?

(وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].
نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :
(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].
فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء 


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الأجابة*
*لو تتبعت سلسلة التزاوج  في سفر صموئيل لوجدت أن ميكال تزوجت داود ... وأعطيت قبل داود لفلطي بن لايش من جليم لفترة من الزمن, ولم يسبق لها الزواج مطلقا من **عَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ** , لذلك لا يمكن أن تكون هي من أنجبت هؤلاء الطفال الخمسة ... ولكن التي أعطيت لعدرئيل المحولي هي ميرب أختها وأبنة شاول الكبرى (2صم21: 8) وهي التي أنجبت منه خمسة أبناء ... ولكن الذي تولى تبنيهم وتربيتهم الأخت الصغرى التي لم تنجب مطلقا ميكال. وكان التبني بحسب الشريعة اليهودية واردا ... فعندما تموت الأم تتولى الخالة التربية ويصيروا أبناءها ... وكما ترى عندما تتابع النصوص الكتابية تفهم أن من تزوج عدرئيل المحولي هو ميرب والتي أنجبت ميرب ... والتي تبنت الأطفال  ميكال ... *
*هل وصلت الأجابة ايها الصديق العاقل؟*

*للاستاذ عماد حنا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *الأجابة*
> *لو تتبعت سلسلة التزاوج في سفر صموئيل لوجدت أن ميكال تزوجت داود ... وأعطيت قبل داود لفلطي بن لايش من جليم لفترة من الزمن, ولم يسبق لها الزواج مطلقا من **عَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ** , لذلك لا يمكن أن تكون هي من أنجبت هؤلاء الطفال الخمسة ... ولكن التي أعطيت لعدرئيل المحولي هي ميرب أختها وأبنة شاول الكبرى (2صم21: 8) وهي التي أنجبت منه خمسة أبناء ... ولكن الذي تولى تبنيهم وتربيتهم الأخت الصغرى التي لم تنجب مطلقا ميكال. وكان التبني بحسب الشريعة اليهودية واردا ... فعندما تموت الأم تتولى الخالة التربية ويصيروا أبناءها ... وكما ترى عندما تتابع النصوص الكتابية تفهم أن من تزوج عدرئيل المحولي هو ميرب والتي أنجبت ميرب ... والتي تبنت الأطفال ميكال ... *
> *هل وصلت الأجابة ايها الصديق العاقل؟*
> 
> *للاستاذ عماد حنا*


 

الاخ المسلم معذور في عدم فهم معنى التبنى 
فغني عن الذكر ان التبني الغاه نبي الاسلام لاسباب معروفة للجميع 
ولهذا فلا يفهم المسلم معنى التبنى ، اعذروهم .

ربنا يرحمهم وتحياتي الى استاذي الحبيب عماد حنا ...


----------



## نرجو عفوه وصفحه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز الطارق
> انا لا احاول الترويج او التلميح ان المسم عادته ان يسيئ للغير
> انا احاول دفع الجميع لحوار هادئ بناء مبني على اسس الحوار الصحيحة في الادب و العلم
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ،،،

الأخ الأستاذ/ ماي روك

أنا لم أقل شيئا مسيئا أو  جارحا ...

وإنما وحهة نظر ... 

ونشكرك على حرصك بالرد على المواضيع ذات الأهمية وبذل وقتك وجهدك فيها لتعم الفائدة على كل مرتادي المنتدى...

وإن كانت هناك أي إساءة مني فأنا أعتذر لك ولأصحاب الحوار لمقاطعتي لهم  ،،، وشكرا للتنبيه..

وأخي/  الطارق أشكرك على التوضيح بالنيابة عني وجزاك الله خيرا وأعاننا على إعلاء كلمة الحق*​


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الزملاء الأعزاء مرحبا بكم 
إسمحولي بالمشاركة
الإشكال هنا ليس في مسألة التبني من غيره الإشكال في كلمة (الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ) 
الكلام لا يشير إلى التبنى إطلاقا وإنما يشير إلى الإنجاب كان المترجم يستطيع بسهولة شديدة أن يقول الذين ربتهم الذين تبنتهم 
لكن الذين أنجبتهم وفي ترجمة أخرى ولدتهم 
أنا أبصم معكم بالعشرة أن الأب والأم بالتبني يأخذون لفظ الأب والأم لا مشكلة في هذا ولكن لا يوجد أبدا في أي كلام أو كتاب سواء الكتاب المقدس أو غيره أن ينسب الإنجاب والولادة إلى غير الأم الحقيقية  وأظن أن هناك إشكال فعلي في النص ربما له إجابة ولكنها حتما ليست الخاصة بالتبني 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> ولكن لا يوجد أبدا في أي كلام أو كتاب سواء الكتاب المقدس أو غيره أن ينسب الإنجاب والولادة إلى غير الأم الحقيقية  وأظن أن هناك إشكال فعلي في النص ربما له إجابة ولكنها حتما ليست الخاصة بالتبني
> تحياتي لكم





الاخ الفاضل 

اليك من الكتاب المقدس ما يشير الى ان الانجاب والولادة قد ينسب الى غير الام الحقيقية .
وبالتالي فان الاشكال في فهمك او في عدم معرفتك لما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ، 
وليست المشكلة كما تقول عدم وجود النص .

( واما ساراي امرأة ابرام فلم تلد له.وكانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر. 2  فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة.ادخل على جاريتي.لعلي أرزق منها بنين .فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي.)

(تكوين 16: 1 - 2) 


(1 فلما رأت راحيل انها لم تلد ليعقوب غارت راحيل من اختها وقالت ليعقوب هب لي بنين.وإلا فانا اموت.
2  فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن.
3  فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين .
4  .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب
5  .فحبلت بلهة وولدت ليعقوب ابنا
6  فقالت راحيل قد قضى لي الله وسمع ايضا لصوتي واعطاني ابنا .لذلك دعت اسمه دانا.)
(تكوين 30 : 1 - 6) 

 (وجاء اليه قوم من الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامة وسألوه قائلين
19  يا معلّم كتب لنا موسى ان مات لاحد اخ وترك امرأة ولم يخلّف اولادا ان ياخذ اخوه امرأته ويقيم نسلا لاخيه.)
(مرقس 12: 18 - 19) 
 
*******

كما ترى ، فان الحالة الاولى والثانية كانت امرأة لم تلد ، فاعطت جاريتها لزوجها وحسبت الابن انه  ابنها هي .

والحالة الثالثة ، هي حالة الرجل اذا مات وامرأته لم تنجب له ، فاخوه يتزوج بامرأته وينجب اولادا ينسبون الى اخيه (الميت) .

الاولاد في هذه الحالة ( بمفهومنا ) هم اولادا بالتبني ، ولكن في المفهوم اليهودي (اولادا حقيقيون) .

وهذا ما عنيته بان المسلم لا يفهم معنى (التبني ) في الكتاب المقدس .

مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## الحوت (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزملاء الأعزاء مرحبا بكم
> إسمحولي بالمشاركة
> الإشكال هنا ليس في مسألة التبني من غيره الإشكال في كلمة (الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ )


*

من هي التي انجبتهم لعدرئيئل ؟

الم نثبت من قبل ان زوجة عدريئيل هي ميرب وليست ميكال ؟

النص يقول اولاد ميكال .. ويقول انجبتهم لعدريئيل المحولي !

الابناء ابناء ميكال لانها ربتهم بعد وفاة ميرب ونسبوا لها بحسب عادات اليهود ..

والذي انجب هي ميرب لان النص يقول انجبتهم لعدريئيل المحولي وزوجة عدريئيل هي ميرب !

سهله جدا !*


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> اليك من الكتاب المقدس ما يشير الى ان الانجاب والولادة قد ينسب الى غير الام الحقيقية .
> وبالتالي فان الاشكال في فهمك او في عدم معرفتك لما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ،
> وليست المشكلة كما تقول عدم وجود النص .



أشكر لك إهتمامك وأتمنى أن تكون المشكلة في عدم فهمي للنص فعلا 
وأحب أن أتعلم منك ومن غيرك بصدق



new_man قال:


> ( واما ساراي امرأة ابرام فلم تلد له.وكانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر. 2  فقالت ساراي لابرام هوذا الرب قد امسكني عن الولادة.ادخل على جاريتي.لعلي أرزق منها بنين .فسمع ابرام لقول ساراي.)
> 
> (تكوين 16: 1 - 2)



كلمة أرزق علاقتها بالإنجاب والولادة علاقة عموم فكلمة أرزق تقال على الوالدة المنجبة وعلى الممنوحة بطريق ما كولد الجارية أو غير ذلك فهو لفظ عام ولكن كلمة الولادة أو الإنجاب كلمة خاصة تفيد خروج الجنين من رحم المنجبة الوالدة فلا نجد دلالة في كلمة أرزق 



new_man قال:


> (1 فلما رأت راحيل انها لم تلد ليعقوب غارت راحيل من اختها وقالت ليعقوب هب لي بنين.وإلا فانا اموت.
> 2  فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن.
> 3  فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين .
> 4  .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب
> ...


في لفظ أرزق وأعطاني نفس تعقيبي السابق 
لكن النص هنا فيه ما يؤيد كلامي فمع أن الطفل سيكون إبنا لراحيل
ولكن النص المقدس لم يشر إليها هي بلفظة الولادة
 وإنما أشار بلفظة الولادة لأمه الحقيقية وهي بلهة
 أرجو الملاحظة



new_man قال:


> (وجاء اليه قوم من الصدوقيين الذين يقولون ليس قيامة وسألوه قائلين
> 19  يا معلّم كتب لنا موسى ان مات لاحد اخ وترك امرأة ولم يخلّف اولادا ان ياخذ اخوه امرأته ويقيم نسلا لاخيه.)
> (مرقس 12: 18 - 19)
> 
> ...



الزميل العزيز إن مسالة التبني وأن ينسب الولد لغير أمه الوالدة ولغير أبيه الحقيقي أمر 
انا أتفهمه بشدة ولا أستنكره وهذه كانت شريعة عند اليهود لها مني كل الإحترام
ولكن يجب أن تلاحظ ويلاحظ القارئ هنا أن في هذه النصوص تنسب الأبوة والامومة لغير أصحابهما الحقيقيين لكن أبدا لا يقال أن الام المتبناة بانها منجبة أو والدة بأي صورة من الصور 
بل نجد أيضا تأكيدا من النص أن هذا اللفظ لا ينسب إلا لصاحبه الحقيقي  بالرغم من ان النص نسب البنوة لراحيل لكن عندما تكلم عن الولادة نسبها إلى صاحبتها الحقيقية 
لانه لا يتصور عقلا غير ذلك
 فلفظ الولادة كما قلت يرتبط بتلك الحالة التي يخرج فيها الجنين من الرحم 
مع فائق إحترامي


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 




lo9man قال:


> في لفظ أرزق وأعطاني نفس تعقيبي السابق





lo9man قال:


> لكن النص هنا فيه ما يؤيد كلامي فمع أن الطفل سيكون إبنا لراحيل
> ولكن النص المقدس لم يشر إليها هي بلفظة الولادة
> وإنما أشار بلفظة الولادة لأمه الحقيقية وهي بلهة
> أرجو الملاحظة




اقرأ مرة اخرى بتأني اذا سمحت ، ولا تقرأ بنصف عين 

*( فلما رأت راحيل انها لم تلد ليعقوب غارت راحيل من اختها وقالت ليعقوب هب لي بنين.وإلا فانا اموت.*
*2 فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن.*
*3 فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين .*
*4 .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب*
*5 .فحبلت بلهة وولدت ليعقوب ابنا*
*6 فقالت راحيل قد قضى لي الله وسمع ايضا لصوتي واعطاني ابنا .لذلك دعت اسمه دانا.)*
*(تكوين 30 : 1 - 6) *


في بداية النص يذكر ان التي ولدت هي ( بلهة ) جارية راحيل ، ولكن في نهاية النص راحيل قالت ( سمع الله لصوتي واعطاني ابنا ، ثم اطلقت هي الاسم عليه ) 

اذا لم يضع في بداية النص ان ( بلهة ) هي التي ولدت الابن ، وفي نهايته ان الابن اصبح بحسب التقليد في ذلك الوقت هو ابن راحيل ، فكيف تعرف ان سؤالك تمت الاجابة عليه ؟؟؟

بحسب التقرير الاخير ، 

(دان ) الان ابن من هو ؟؟؟؟

ارجو ان تتفضل بالاجابة 





> ولكن يجب أن تلاحظ ويلاحظ القارئ هنا أن في هذه النصوص تنسب الأبوة والامومة لغير أصحابهما الحقيقيين لكن أبدا لا يقال أن الام المتبناة بانها منجبة أو والدة بأي صورة من الصور
> بل نجد أيضا تأكيدا من النص أن هذا اللفظ لا ينسب إلا لصاحبه الحقيقي




اذا كان كلامك صحيحا ، فانت بالطبع تستطيع تطبيقه بسهولة على نص السؤال الاصلي :

اين في النص ان ميكال تزوجت عدرئيل 

(فاخذ الملك ابني رصفة ابنة ايّة اللذين ولدتهما لشاول ارموني ومفيبوشث وبني ميكال ابنة شاول الخمسة الذين ولدتهم لعدرئيل ابن برزلاي المحولي)
(2 صموئيل 21: 8) 

هل تعتقد ان الوحي المقدس سوف يغفل ذكر موضوع زواجها من ( عدرئيل ابن برزلاي المحولي) وفقط يذكر انها انجبت منه ؟؟؟

اذا لم يذكر الوحي موضوع الزواج ، فموضوع الانجاب تفسيره هو ما قلناه بأن الاولاد هم ابناء (عدرئيل و ميرب اخت ميكال) .

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2008)

لا تنسى  يا اخ lo9man ان تقرأ شرح معنى كلمة انجبت   #*29*


----------



## lo9man (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الزعيم ماي روك تحية طيبة 
بالنسبة لموضوع الترجمة أنا غير متخصص ولا أعتقد أن إستخدام القاموس يحل المشكلة
ثم إن الترجمات العربية كلها لم تترجم النص إلا بلفظ الولادة أو الإنجاب وهؤلاء المترجمين كانو بالطبع أكثر مني ومنك تخصصا فلا نجد ترجمة عربية ترجمته إلى تبني أو غير ذلك
 وقولك هذا يعتبر قدحا في الترجمات العربية بوجود قصور في الترجمة
 وإحتمال خطأ الترجمة في نص يفتح الباب لنشك في كل النصوص
الزميل نيو مان 
أنا لا أقرأ بنصف عين 
هل بعد أن أصبحت راحيل أما للمولود أطلق عليها لفظ الإنجاب أو الولادة لا بالطبع 
لأن لفظ الإنجاب أو الولادة لفظ خاص قاصر على الأم الحقيقة صاحبة الرحم الخارج منه المولود قد يطلق لفظ أمه على غيرها لكن أبدا لا يقول أن أمه الثانية أنجبته أو ولدته لمجرد أنها تبنته وربته 
صراحة أقرب رد هو رد ماي روك أن يكون الفظ مترجم خطأ ولكن هذا يقدح في الترجمات العربية بأسرها مما يجعلنا 
لا نثق بما نقرأه فيها

أمر آخر قد يكون وجيها أن الخطأ وقع من الناسخ حيث إختلطت عليه الأسماء وهذا أيضا يفتح الباب أمام إمكانية القول بعدم عصمة الكتاب المقدس
ولكم التحية


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزعيم ماي روك تحية طيبة
> بالنسبة لموضوع الترجمة أنا غير متخصص ولا أعتقد أن إستخدام القاموس يحل المشكلة




كونك غير متخصص لا يقلل من قيمة شرحنا فالكلمة معناها كما شرحنا و لن يغير شئ سواء ان كنت مختصاً ام لا, فهذا ليس سوى تهرب من جهتك





> ثم إن الترجمات العربية كلها لم تترجم النص إلا بلفظ الولادة أو الإنجاب وهؤلاء المترجمين كانو بالطبع أكثر مني ومنك تخصصا فلا نجد ترجمة عربية ترجمته إلى تبني أو غير ذلك


 
و هل قلنا ان الكلمة تعني تبني؟ راجع الشرح يا اخي





> وقولك هذا يعتبر قدحا في الترجمات العربية بوجود قصور في الترجمة
> وإحتمال خطأ الترجمة في نص يفتح الباب لنشك في كل النصوص


 
نعم هناك قصور في كل الترجمات لانهامحاولة بشرية لترجمة النصوص الاصلية لا اكثر
 





> أمر آخر قد يكون وجيها أن الخطأ وقع من الناسخ حيث إختلطت عليه الأسماء وهذا أيضا يفتح الباب أمام إمكانية القول بعدم عصمة الكتاب المقدس


 
لو كان امر ناسخ لكان الاختلاف في نسخة واحدة فقط و هذا امر لا يطابق الواقع, حاول ان تجد منفذ اخر لتفرغ افكارك الوهمية بتحريف الكتاب المقدس يا صديقي


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> هل بعد أن أصبحت راحيل أما للمولود أطلق عليها لفظ الإنجاب أو الولادة لا بالطبع




لماذا تسأل السؤال ثم تجيب افتراضيا ( لا بالطبع ) 

في حين ان الاجابة في الكتاب المقدس ( نعم بالطبع ) ؟؟؟

والاجابة في حالة ميكال ، في حين ان الاولاد هم اولاد ( ميرب و عدرئيل ) 
تم الاشارة اليهم انهم اولادها .

وفي حالة راحاب تم الاشارة الى انها ( استمع الله اليها واعطاها ابنا ) في حين انها لم تلد ابنا ، بل من ولدته هي ( بلهة ) جاريتها .

ثم تقوم ( راحاب ) بتسمية المولود ، في اشارة واضحة انها تمارس حقها كام بالفعل .


ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي الذي وضعته لك .

اذا كان كلامك صحيحا ، فانت بالطبع تستطيع تطبيقه بسهولة على نص السؤال الاصلي :

اين في النص ان ميكال تزوجت عدرئيل 

(فاخذ الملك ابني رصفة ابنة ايّة اللذين ولدتهما لشاول ارموني ومفيبوشث وبني ميكال ابنة شاول الخمسة الذين ولدتهم لعدرئيل ابن برزلاي المحولي)
(2 صموئيل 21: 8) 

هل تعتقد ان الوحي المقدس سوف يغفل ذكر موضوع زواجها من ( عدرئيل ابن برزلاي المحولي) وفقط يذكر انها انجبت منه ؟؟؟

اذا لم يذكر الوحي موضوع الزواج ، فموضوع الانجاب تفسيره هو ما قلناه بأن الاولاد هم ابناء (عدرئيل و ميرب اخت ميكال) .

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل نيو مان إجابة لسؤالك فأنا أقول أنه لا يوجد نص يقول بأن ميكال تزوجت  عدرئيل 
أجابة ماشرة 
لكن أن أسألك أيضا 
أين النص أن ميرب أنجبت من عدرئيل ؟؟؟؟؟
أين النص الذي يقول أن ميكال تبنت أبناء ميرب  ؟؟؟؟؟
أنتظر الإجابة


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الزميل ماي روك تحية طيبة 
أولا أنا فعلا غير متخصص في اللغة العبرية فهذا إعتراف مني بما أجهل وليس تهربا من شيء 
ثانيا إذا كانت الكلمة لا تشير إلى الإنجاب بمعنى الخروج من الرحم فأرجوا أن تخبرني بالترجمة الصحيحة للكلمة 
ثالثا عجيب أنه ومع قولك أن هناك قصور في كل الترجمات لا نجد أي جهد من قبل الكنيسة لتنقيحها 
ثم إذا كان سبب القصور أنها عمل بشري فأيضا كتابة الأسفار ونسخها كان عملا بشريا فإنها لم تنزل مكتوبة من السماء فعلى كلامك وجود الخطأ فيها وارد أيضا 
رابعا أنا لا أفرغ أفكارا وهمية ولكن أسجل إعتراض في منتدى مسيحي وأتمنى أن أتلقى فعلا ردا شافيا 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل نيو مان إجابة لسؤالك فأنا أقول أنه لا يوجد نص يقول بأن ميكال تزوجت عدرئيل
> أجابة ماشرة
> لكن أن أسألك أيضا
> أين النص أن ميرب أنجبت من عدرئيل ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
جميل 

اذا كانت ميكال لم تنجب ( وهذا واضح في النص ) 

ولم تتزوج عدرئيل 

ولكن ميرب تزوجت عدرئيل 

والاولاد هم ابناء عدرئيل 

فممن تعتقد انه انجبهم اذا ؟؟؟؟

من ميكال ام من ميرب ؟؟؟

اعتقد ان الاجابة الواضحة ( الاولاد اولاد ميرب وعدرئيل ) 

اما اين في النص ان ميكال تبنتهم فواضح من النص ، ومن الفهم الكامل لفكر التبني في الكتاب المقدس ، ومن النصوص التي وضعناها كأدلة للقياس ، (مثل ان الجارية -بلهة- عندما ولدت ، قالت راحيل ان الله اعطاها ابنا ) اذا فان النص ( 2 صموئيل 21: 8) هو الدليل الذي تطلبه ان ( ميكال تبت اولاد عدرئيل من ميرب ) .


هل الامور واضحة الان ، ام لازال لديك اسئلة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## lo9man (20 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي النص يقول ميرب تزوجت عدئيل 
1 -  لا يوجد وجود لحادثة إنجاب ميرب من عدرئيل 
2 - لايوجد نص يقول أن ميرب ماتت وتولت عدرئيل تربية أبناءها 
 3  - لايوجد  في فكر التبني داخل الكتاب المقدس أن أولاد الميتة تربيهم خالتهم ثم تسمى أمهم ويقال عنها أنجبتهم لزوج أختها  
لماذا الأولاد هم أولاد ميرب رما يكونو أولاد إمرأة أخرى لم تذكر 
ولكن بما أنه لدينا نص أن ميكال كانت زوجة داوود ولم تنجب إلى يوم موتها 
فهو على الأرجح خطأ كتابي أدى إلى وجود تناقض هذا ما أراه أنا واضحا 
والذي أعتقد أنه الصواب 
عذرا انا أريد أن أتفق معكم وأحب بصدق أن تكونوا أنتم على صواب لكن الأمر واضح جدا بالنسبة لي 
وأعتقد أن كثير جدال لن يكون ذو فائدة فشكرا لكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل 

1- اتفق معك انه لا يوجد نص صريح يقول بانجاب ميرب .

2- واتفق معك انه لايوجد نص صريح يقول ان ميرب ماتت .

3- ولكن عندما نأتي الى فكر الكتاب المقدس فلا اتفق معك ، 

تقول :




> لايوجد في فكر التبني داخل الكتاب المقدس أن أولاد الميتة تربيهم خالتهم ثم تسمى أمهم ويقال عنها أنجبتهم لزوج أختها


 
واقول لك في هذه اخطأت 
فقد اوردت لك مثالا واضحا انه حتى وان لم تكن المرأة تمت بصلة القرابة ، وحتى ان كانت لم تمت ، ولكن التقليد في ذلك الوقت ، ان التبني يجعل الابن ، ابنا كاملا ، وتقول عنه الام المتبنية ( اعطاني الله ابنا ) .

* فلما رأت راحيل انها لم تلد ليعقوب غارت راحيل من اختها وقالت ليعقوب هب لي بنين.وإلا فانا اموت.
2 فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن.*
*3 فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين .*
*4 .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب*
*5 .فحبلت بلهة وولدت ليعقوب ابنا*
*6 فقالت راحيل قد قضى لي الله وسمع ايضا لصوتي واعطاني ابنا .لذلك دعت اسمه دانا.)*
*(تكوين 30 : 1 - 6) *


وهذا يأتي بنا للرد على النقطة الاخيرة 




> لماذا الأولاد هم أولاد ميرب رما يكونو أولاد إمرأة أخرى لم تذكر


 
هنا انت بدأت نظرية الاحتمالات ، وتبعا لهذه النظرية ، فالاحتمال الذي تفترضه هو الابعد من الاحتمال الذي نفترضه نحن 

اذا كان عدرئيل تزوج ميرب ، واصبح لعدرئيل اولاد ، ولم يذكر الكتاب انه تزوج من اخرى ، فالاحتمال الاقرب الى المنطق الصحيح ان الاولاد من زواجه من ميرب .

والاحتمال الآخر الذي نقوله ويكون اقرب الى الحقيقة من احتمالك ، هو ان ميرب ماتت واختها ميكال تولت رعاية اولادها ، فتم نسبتهم اليها بالتبني .

مالا تعرف في التبني ان الانسان يصبح ابنا كاملا ، يرث ويأخذ الاسم ويعامل كالابن الشرعي تماما .




> ولكن بما أنه لدينا نص أن ميكال كانت زوجة داوود ولم تنجب إلى يوم موتها
> فهو على الأرجح خطأ كتابي أدى إلى وجود تناقض هذا ما أراه أنا واضحا


 
ولكن لدينا حالات ( راحيل واختها ليئة ) وقد انجب يعقوب من جاريتهما ( بلهة و زلفة) يمكنك مراجعة سفر التكوين الاصحاح 30
وقد اطلق على الام التي لم تنجب ان الله اعطاها ابنا !!!!!!!


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم 
أبدأ من إعتراضك ثم أسجل النتيجة 
بالنسبة لهذا النص 
فلما رأت راحيل انها لم تلد ليعقوب غارت راحيل من اختها وقالت ليعقوب هب لي بنين.وإلا فانا اموت.
2 فحمي غضب يعقوب على راحيل وقال ألعلي مكان الله الذي منع عنك ثمرة البطن.
3 فقالت هوذا جاريتي بلهة.ادخل عليها فتلد على ركبتيّ وأرزق انا ايضا منها بنين .
4 .فاعطته بلهة جاريتها زوجة.فدخل عليها يعقوب
5 .فحبلت بلهة وولدت ليعقوب ابنا
6 فقالت راحيل قد قضى لي الله وسمع ايضا لصوتي واعطاني ابنا .لذلك دعت اسمه دانا.)
(تكوين 30 : 1 - 6) 
أولا التبني ليس هكذا مفتوح ولكن له شروط نستقيها من النصوص المتاحة 
1 - عندما يموت الأخ ولا ينجب فيتزوج اخوه زوجته ويحيي له نسلا 
2 - إمرأة لها جارية أي ملكا لها فيجوز أن يدخل عليها زوجها فيكون المولود إبنا لصاحبة الجارية 
وهذا ما نراه في النص السابق 
فبلهة جارية راحيل أي ملكا لها 
ويعقوب زوجها فيجوز نسب المولود للزوجة بحكم ملكيتها للجارية وبحكم أن المولو هو إبن زوجها 

ولكن تعميم الأمر بحيث يكون  بلا ضوابط فالأمر يحتاج لدليل 
وهناك امر مهم جدا يجب أن تلاحظه كلمة الأبوة والبنوة تطلق أحيانا على غير الأباء والأبناء الحقيقية وكذلك الأمومة لأنها لفظ عام فلبظ أبوة وأمومة من معانيه البعيدة أيوة الرعاية
 والإهتمام وهذا أنت تعلمه جيدا بحكم كثرة استخدام هذه الألفاظ كمعان مجازية 
لكن أبدا لا يقال على الأب المتبني أيا كان أنه صاحب النطفة إن صح التعبير 
وأيضا لا يقال أبدا على إمرأة لم تنجب وتبنت إبنا أن هذا الإبن هو فاتح رحمها بحكم سريان كل 
تبعيات البنوة عليه 
ووفقا لهذا فلا يصح إطلاقا أن يقال على الأم المتبنية أنها أنجبت
 إبحث في كل حالات التبني تجد لفظ الإنجاب يختص بالحالات الحقيقية فقط
وراجع النص محل الإشكال تجد وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ
ركز معي من فضلك أنجبتهم لعدرئيل هي أصلا ليس لها علاقة بعدرئيل فكيف يقول أنجبتهم لعدرئيل

وإذا نظرنا مرة أخرى نجد 
1 - لا يوجد نص يقول ان ميرب أنجبت من عدرئل 
2 - لا يوجد نص يسمح للخالة بتبني أبناء أختها الميتة 
3 - لا يوجد نص يذكر موت ميرب اصلا 
4 - لا يجد نص يقول أن ميكال تبنت أبناء أي أحد سواء أختها أو أحد آخر  
5 - هناك نص صريح يقول أن ميكال أنجبت لعدرئيل خمسة أبناء 

إن إنتزاع كمة ميكال ووضع كلمة ميرب كان يحل الإشكال فورا 

إذن الواضح فعلا أن المشكلة وقعت نتيجة خطأ الناسخ


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 

اولا :

ما اوردت عن قصة (راحيل) وجاريتها ( بلهة ) كان للرد على كلامك 



> لايوجد في فكر التبني داخل الكتاب المقدس أن أولاد الميتة تربيهم خالتهم ثم تسمى أمهم ويقال عنها أنجبتهم لزوج أختها




قبل ان ارد على مداخلتك ، اريد ان اسمع منك اعترافا بانك تضع تقريرا ليس صحيحا .

فالحالة تثبت ان فكر الكتاب المقدس واضح في هذا الامر .
وانت لا يجوز لك اطلاق مثل هذه التعابير ( فكر الكتاب المقدس ) الا بعد ان تدرس الكتاب المقدس كاملا ( ولا تقرأ فقط ) 

في انتظار ردك قبل استكمال الرد على مداخلتك


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سيدي العبارة المعترض عليها أقصد بها الحالة التي درستها وهي مسألة التبني من خلال النصوص 
أثبت لي خطأها وأنا أعتذر لك فورا ولا أجد أي حرج في الإعتذار
أذكر دليل يفيد أن المتوفاه إذا تركت أبناء فإن أختها تتبناهم  
تحياتي لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> سيدي العبارة المعترض عليها أقصد بها الحالة التي درستها وهي مسألة التبني من خلال النصوص
> أثبت لي خطأها وأنا أعتذر لك فورا ولا أجد أي حرج في الإعتذار
> أذكر دليل يفيد أن المتوفاه إذا تركت أبناء فإن أختها تتبناهم
> تحياتي لك


 

عزيزي ، لكي يقول انسان ( فكر الكتاب المقدس يقول ) يجب عليه دراسة الكتاب المقدس كاملا .

وانت تستعمل تعبيرات غير صحيحة ، فارجو ان تعتذر اولا عن استخدام هذه التعبيرات ، فقد اثبت لك بالفعل ان ( فكر الكتاب المقدس ) يحتوى على ( ام لا تنجب اولاد ، ولكن فكر الكتاب المقدس يطلق عليها (اعطاها الله ابنا ) لمجرد ان جاريتها انجبت ابنا يحسب للام التي لم تنجب ) هذا هو فكر الكتاب المقدس .

هل يقول ما تقوله انت ام ما نقوله نحن ؟؟؟

هذا ما اطلب منك الاعتذار قبل استكمال الرد .


----------



## lo9man (21 أكتوبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> عزيزي ، لكي يقول انسان ( فكر الكتاب المقدس يقول ) يجب عليه دراسة الكتاب المقدس كاملا .
> 
> وانت تستعمل تعبيرات غير صحيحة ، فارجو ان تعتذر اولا عن استخدام هذه التعبيرات ، فقد اثبت لك بالفعل ان ( فكر الكتاب المقدس ) يحتوى على ( ام لا تنجب اولاد ، ولكن فكر الكتاب المقدس يطلق عليها (اعطاها الله ابنا ) لمجرد ان جاريتها انجبت ابنا يحسب للام التي لم تنجب ) هذا هو فكر الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> ...


الزميل الجميل 

أولا أنا لم أقول فكر الكتاب المقدس أنا قلت فكر التبني داخل الكتاب المقدس وهي عبارة انا إقتبستها منك 

ثانيا الذي أثبته أنت أنا موافق عليه وأتفق معك فيه تمام الإتفاق 

لكن انت تخلط بين المعاني 

كلمة أنجبت من  الإنجاب ولفظ الإنجاب يطلق لغويا على الحالة التي يخرج منها الجنين من بطن أمه 
كلمة أعطاني الله إبنا تحتمل أكثر من معنى تحتمل أن يكون هذا العطاء عن طريق الإنجاب أو عن طريق التبني هو عطاء وهو الذي أوافق أنا عليه وأؤيده جدا لأنها يجوز أن تطلق على الأم المنجبة او المتبنية 
لكن لايجوز أن تكون الأم متبنية ونقول أنها منجبة نقول هي أمه مقبول وأن الله أعطاه لها ولكنها ليس منجبته لأنه ببساطة لم يخرج من رحمها هي 
فرق كبير بين كلمة أعطيت وكلمة أنجبت 

ولكي نحل هذا الإشكال أعطني نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن إمرأة تبنت طفلا فأطلق عليها لفظ أنجبته 
وطبعا ليس نص ميكال وأبناءها الخمسة 
لأنه لا يوجد ولا نص يقول أنها تبنتهم ولا نص يقول أن الخالة تتبنى أبناء أختها المتوفاه فيما يظهر

وإن كنت تصر على أن أعتذر فانا أعتذر أعتذر أعتذر لكن لا أدري على أي خطأ 
وتحياتي العميقة لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

lo9man قال:


> الزميل الجميل
> 
> أولا أنا لم أقول فكر الكتاب المقدس أنا قلت فكر التبني داخل الكتاب المقدس وهي عبارة انا إقتبستها منك



اخي الفاضل 
عندما اقول انا (فكر التبني في الكتاب المقدس ) او (فكر الكتاب المقدس عن التبني ) هذا راجع لاني قرأت الكتاب المقدس عشرات المرات ودرسته جيدا - واعرف كل ما فيه .
فاذا اقتبست مني كلمة بدون ان تفهم معناها او تعنيها - فماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟



> ثانيا الذي أثبته أنت أنا موافق عليه وأتفق معك فيه تمام الإتفاق
> 
> لكن انت تخلط بين المعاني
> 
> ...




اذا اردت ان تناقش في الكلمة ومعناها - اذا يجب ان تناقش الكلمة كما وردت في النص الاصلي العبري وليس الترجمة العربية .

انت تعرف جيدا ان اللغة المستضيفة (وفي حالتنا هنا اللغة العربية ) قد لا تستوعب تماما ما يمكن ان تعنيه الكلمة في اللغة الاصلية العبرية 

ولهذا توجد دائما التفاسير والتي نحاول ان نشرحها لك

الان ما هي الكلمة العبرية التي وردت فيها الكلمة محل النقاش ‘ وماهي احتمالات ترجمتها الى الكلمات العربية ؟؟ وما هي استخداماتها في الحالات المشابهة للكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هذا هو السؤال الذي نناقشه معا 

الكلمة العبرية هي من الاصل ( يلد ) 

http://classicbst.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=03205&version=kjv

وتعني فيما تعنيه :
تساعد على الولادة او تعمل قابلة 


to bear, bring forth, beget, gender, travail ​
(Qal) ​
to bear, bring forth 1a ​

of child birth 1a ​
of distress (simile) 1a ​
of wicked (behaviour) ​
to beget ​

(Niphal) to be born ​
(Piel) ​
to cause or help to bring forth ​
to assist or tend as a midwife ​
midwife (participle) ​

(Pual) to be born ​
(Hiphil) ​
to beget (a child) ​
to bear (fig. - of wicked bringing forth iniquity) ​

(Hophal) day of birth, birthday (infinitive) ​
(Hithpael) to declare one's birth​
 
والان : 

الكلمة في العبرية ( الاولاد الذين ولدتهم ) لا تعني ( حبلت وولدت) 

والا كيف تفهم هذا النص ؟؟؟

(وعاش آدم مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد ولدا على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثا.)
(تكوين 5: 3) 

هل ( ولد ولدا ) معناها انه ( حبل به وولده ) ؟؟؟
ام ان التعبير معناها ان ( زوجته هي التي حبلت وولدت ) ؟؟؟

وكيف تفهم كل النصوص في الكتاب الذي تنسب الى الرجل انه ( ولد ولدا او بنتا ) ؟؟؟؟ 

الكلمة في اللغة الاصلية لاتعني ( الحبل والولادة) . 

هل الامر اتضح الان ام لازال لديك استفسار  او دليل للمعارضة ؟؟؟


----------



## lo9man (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم 

مرحبا بك



new_man قال:


> الان ما هي الكلمة العبرية التي وردت فيها الكلمة محل النقاش ‘ وماهي احتمالات ترجمتها الى الكلمات العربية ؟؟ وما هي استخداماتها في الحالات المشابهة للكتاب المقدس ؟؟
> 
> هذا هو السؤال الذي نناقشه معا
> 
> ...



جميل لكن ليس من معانيها التبني أو التربية 
وحتى لو ترجمناها على أنها قابلة أو ساعدت على عملية الولادة نصطدم مع لفظ أبناء في أول النص 
فالقابلة لا يكون المولود إبنها بحال من الأحوال
ثم  إن الترجمة بالقاموس وحسب مصدر الكلمة تختلف إختلافا كبيرا عن الترجمة المعتمدة على سياق الجملة نفسه 
ومن المعلوم أن ترجمات الكتاب المقدس للعربية قام بها مجموعة من المتخصصين ولاقت قبولا 
فأن تجتمع الترجمات الثلاثة على نفس الخطأ أمر يكاد يكون مستحيلا إلا أن يكون متعمدا
 وفي كل الترجمات العربية التي رأيتها نجد المعنى بين لفظين ( أنجبتهم وولدتهم )
قد تقول الترجمة كانت هكذا لوجود فقر في معاني اللغة العربية 
وبالطبع هذا الكلام غير صحيح لأن اللغة العربية فيها ألفاظ تخدم المطلوب أيا كان بشكل مستوفي 
ففيها مولدة وفيها قابلة وفيها متبنية وفيها مربية وفيها مرضعة 
إذن فالترجمة بهذا اللفظ هي فعلا الترجمة الصحيحة 
تقول 


new_man قال:


> الكلمة في العبرية ( الاولاد الذين ولدتهم ) لا تعني ( حبلت وولدت)
> 
> والا كيف تفهم هذا النص ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


أفهمه على المعنى الحقيقي أيضا فهو خرج منه على هيئة الماء الذي إتحد ببويضة أمه 
والدليل على ذلك
أنك لا تجد نص أبدا يقول عن رجل تبنى طفلا أنه ولده 
فالولادة والإنجاب خاصة بصاحبها الحقيقي سواء كانت الأم أو الأب 
أكتب في البحث لفظ ولد تجد النص هكذا فحبلت وولدت ولا ينسب لفظ الولادة إلا للأب الحقيقي
أو الأم الحيقية 
وطبعا عندما قلت أن الإنجاب هو الحالة التي يخرج فيها الجنين من بطن أمه هذا بالنسبة لتعريفه بالمرأة 
واما إرتباطه بالرجل فمقبول لأنه صاحب الماء الذي خرج منه أيضا 
إذن نقول :
1 - لا يوجد نص يقول ان ميرب أنجبت من عدرئل 
2 - لا يوجد نص يسمح للخالة بتبني أبناء أختها الميتة 
3 - لا يوجد نص يذكر موت ميرب اصلا 
4 - لا يجد نص يقول أن ميكال تبنت أبناء أي أحد سواء أختها أو أحد آخر ( أو حضرت عملية ولادة لأي أحد )
5 - هناك نص صريح يقول أن ميكال أنجبت لعدرئيل خمسة أبناء  

إن إنتزاع كمة ميكال ووضع كلمة ميرب كان يحل الإشكال فورا 

إذن الواضح فعلا أن المشكلة وقعت نتيجة خطأ الناسخ


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 



lo9man قال:


> جميل لكن ليس من معانيها التبني أو التربية
> وحتى لو ترجمناها على أنها قابلة أو ساعدت على عملية الولادة نصطدم مع لفظ أبناء في أول النص


 
عزيزي هل تعلم ما هي المشكلة ؟؟؟

انك تناقش الترجمة بمفهومك العربي للكلمة 
وتتغاضي تماما عن ثقافة وتاريخ ولغة وحضارة مختلفة تماما يتكلم عنها النص .

اين التصادم اذا قال ( الذين ولدتهم لعدرئيل ) بمعنى انها عملت قابلة وبين ( بني ميكال) في اول النص . 

وهل لفظة ( ابناء ) تعني الولادة البيولوجية ؟؟؟
ما معنى ( ابن السبيل ) هل معناها ان السبيل تزوج وحبل و انجب ؟؟




> ومن المعلوم أن ترجمات الكتاب المقدس للعربية قام بها مجموعة من المتخصصين ولاقت قبولا
> فأن تجتمع الترجمات الثلاثة على نفس الخطأ أمر يكاد يكون مستحيلا إلا أن يكون متعمدا


 
حتى وان كانت عشرة ترجمات ، لازالت اللغة المستضيفة هي العربية .

ما رأيك في مناقشة هذه الترجمة 

But the king took the two sons of Rizpah the daughter of Aiah, whom she bare unto Saul, Armoni and Mephibosheth; and the five sons of Michal the daughter of Saul, whom she brought up for Adriel the son of Barzillai the Meholathite:

مارأيك الان ؟؟


----------



## نبيل توفيق (3 نوفمبر 2008)

•	والذين يعترضون علي ما جاء بسفر صموئيل الثاني في الاصحاح السادس وفي الاية 23 والتي تقول ولم يكن لمكيال بنت شاول ولد الي موتها   0        وما جاء بالإصحاح الواحد والعشرون من نفس السفر بالعدد 8 فاخذ الملك ابني رصفة ابتة اية الذين ولدتهما لشاول ارموني ومفيبوشت وبني مكيال ابنة شاول الخمس الذين ولدتهم لعدرئيل بن برزلاي المحولي 
•	فيعترضون ويقولون هناك خطأ في الانجيل لتضارب هذين الآيتين بأنها لم تلد في الإصحاح السادس وان لها خمسة اولاد في الاصحاح  الواحد وعشرون 0
•	وبداية نحب ان نوضح ان هذا يحكي عن قائع والوقائع اذا ما نظرنا اليها من حيث اصلها نجد ان لها اصل فلنرجع اذن الي  اصل موضوع الاختلاف نجد ان موضوع الاختلاف هو ولدت مكيال ام لم تلد 
•	فالاختلاف هو علي الولادة 
•	فاذا ما بحثنا موضوع الولادة نجد انة فعل  لا ياتي  من طرف واحد بل طرفان (ذكر وانثي ) وليكن رجل وامرأة  في حالة البشر ولنفس الفعل او  الحدث يقال في اللغة نفس اللفظ عندما يكون المولود واحد فعند الانجاب يقال ان الرجل أنجب  والمراة أنجبت والمولود واحد فالمولود هو عمل من المرأة كمالرجل   مشتركين  واذا لم تنجب المرأة يقال ان رجلها لم ينجب ويمكن ان يزداد الحديث دون ان يؤثر علي معناة ويصبح كالأتي لنفس المرأة  (لم تنجب منة ) وحذفة لا يغير من المعني اذا كان الحديث في نفس ذات الصياغ 0 هذا هو ما يجب ان يكون مفهما اولا 0 
•	ونرجع الي  الموضوع الذي يتكلم علية الاصحاح السادس قيل عندما سخرت مكيال من داود عندما راتة يرقص امام تابوت العهد وقالت ما أكرم ملك إسرائيل اليوم حيث تكشف اليوم في أعين إماء عبيدة كما يتكشف احد السفهاء  0فهذا الموضوع  الذي ورد في الإصحاح السادس يخص مكيال  بنت شاول وزوجها داود والمقصود بة لم تلد حتي مماتها من الملك داود وفهم ذلك يتأتى من صياغ الحديث لانها  أي مكيال في موضع سخرية من داود  الملك أي لا يحصل لها شرف الحمل والولادة من ذلك الرجل الذي سخرت منة وهو يسبح الرب  والدليل علي ذلك لم تاتي عبارة من أي رجل في الاية السابقة   بل تركت لصياغ الحديث الذي يفهم منة انها لم يكن لمكيال بنت شاول ولد من الذي سخرت منة  حتي مماتها ولم يقل انها لم يكن لمكيال بنت شاول ولد الي يوم مماتها من أي رجل   بل يمكن القول ان التعبير عن عدم الإنجاب علي الإطلاق من المرأة يقال انها عقيمة او اصيبت بالعقم وهو لم يذكر بالاية           إما ما ورد في الإصحاح الواحد والعشرون يتكلم عن اولاد ميكال التي ولدتهم لعدرئل بن برزلاي المحولي وهذا يدل علي ان مكيال عندما تزوجت من عدرئل (بعد طلاقها من داود انجبت) منة كما جاء في ذلك الاصحاح 0 ولا يوجد تناقض


----------



## Copty- (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*لننهى الكلام الكثير والذى لايقهمه الاخوة المسلمين ولا اعلم لماذا يجادولون*

*المشكلة ان الاخوة المسلمون عندما تقول لهم ان المراه التى تربى الاولاد فى المجتمع اليهودى تعتبر ولدتهم يقولون لك لا على اى اساس تفترون الكتاب المقدس واضح فى هذا الامر وقد بين الاخوة هذه الفكرة وسنضع الان نصا حاسما لينهى هذا الجدال *


*ليكن بيتك كبيت فارص الذي ولدته ثامار ليهوذا من النسل الذي يعطيك الرب من هذه الفتاة* 13  فاخذ بوعز راعوث امراة و دخل عليها فاعطاها الرب حبلا فولدت ابنا* 14  فقالت النساء لنعمي مبارك الرب الذي لم يعدمك وليا اليوم لكي يدعى اسمه في اسرائيل* 15  و يكون لك لارجاع نفس و اعالة شيبتك لان كنتك التي احبتك قد ولدته و هي خير لك من سبعة بنين* 16  فاخذت نعمي الولد و وضعته في حضنها و صارت له مربية* 17  و سمته الجارات اسما قائلات قد ولد ابن لنعمي و دعون اسمه عوبيد هو ابو يسى ابي داود*

*اذا الكتاب المقدس يعلن صراحة ان المراه اليهودية التى تربى ابنا تعتبر كانها ولدته هذه عادة اليهود فنعمى لم تنجب عوبيد بل انجبته راعوث فاصحبت نعمى كانها هى التى ولدته*


----------



## نبيل توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب اعطي حكمة للناس كي تفهم الصواب


----------



## القناص الجديد (13 مارس 2012)

هو الكلمه الجت فى النص العبرى دى ילדה ولا دى ילד        وهل هناك رق فى الكلمتين ومعانيهم فى القواميس


----------

